
The 11 (inch MacBook Air that is) - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/10/the-11/
======
iuguy
I couldn't understand why the iPad would be so popular. It always seemed to be
ideal for some use cases but perhaps 70-80% of the way there for the majority.

The 11" Macbook Airs initially I thought, "Wait, you want me to pay $1000 for
a netbook?" - Then I tried one and found that although it had 2Gb of RAM it
didn't _feel_ underpowered. It should've done, but it didn't. I don't normally
like netbooks, particularly the keyboard and mouse but found the 11" to be
fine, not unlike the wireless mac keyboard I'm typing this on now.

I use a big chunky, awesome powerhorse of a Dell XPSM1530 for my day to day
work, so having a separate machine for personal use isn't an option. It is
with the new Macbook Air. I guess I'm a fairly fringe use case, but it strikes
a chord with me. I'm still sceptical about the 2Gb of RAM, if there was a 4Gb
model I'd seriously consider it. I'm also keen to see how Lion performs on it
before I consider it, especially when it's due round the corner.

If Lion runs well, there's a 4Gb RAM option later down the line and it stays
the same weight and thickness I'd consider it. I never travel with a laptop on
personal trips and I miss that (as I used to before I started Mandalorian).
The Macbook Air would let me do that again without penalising me for
travelling on work trips with it and my work laptop. For me, that's what $1000
is worth - helping me separate my work from personal life, but keep the tech
on my terms.

~~~
MaysonL
You can order it with 4 GB RAM, but it isn't user expandable.

~~~
iuguy
Oh boy do I feel daft. Not seeing it for offer I foolishly assumed otherwise.
Doh!

I guess it's a case of wait for Lion and see what optimisations there are
then.

